# Visa filed with Latent TB



## Vimal preet (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi Team & Friends,

Need your urgent help as I don't know what to do next in my case.
I am having Latent TB and treatment is going on since May 2017 for 12 months.

Filed Visa - 08 Oct (Provided TB history)
Email from Medical team - 11 Oct ( saying further information will be required once treatment is complete including XRay & 10 other questions)

My Clinic panel misinterpreted the email (I think)and asked us to provide the answer for other 10 questions. We tried everything and provided it on 22 Dec.

Another email from Medical team - 28Dec ( asking to provide X ray details after completion of TB treatment) 

Now, My clinic Panel is saying(on 5 Jan) that we need to provide the X ray details once the treatment is over I.e. in May 2018.

My Prospective - I think that it was not required to provide 10 questions details earlier. 

Questions 
1) My Case status is still showing - RECEIVED. Not sure, if any progress is happening on my case or not?
2) Can we write to CO ( Generic mail box) asking about the status?
And raise concern that, for Latent TB there is no need to wait until Treatment to be completed and they can progress on my case( if they are not doing so)?
3) Is it ok to send email to my CO?
4) Is there any other way to know if CO is working on my case ?


Please help me so that I can take further actions. 


Thanks
Vimal


----------



## Vimal preet (Dec 26, 2016)

*filed visa Latent TB*

Missed to write 

CO assigned on 29 Nov 2017.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vimal preet said:


> Hi Team & Friends,
> 
> Need your urgent help as I don't know what to do next in my case.
> I am having Latent TB and treatment is going on since May 2017 for 12 months.
> ...


In my opinion the panel clinics understand the DIBP requirements for medicals much better then we can.
If they misinterpret, they may be removed from the approved list
This will cause them a loss of revenue
So be rest assured they will be very careful in Immigration cases

So if they will send the report only after 12 months I.e. May 2018 , I think you will have to live with it 

The only other viable alternative I can see is that you engage a MARA agent in Australia who specialises in medical cases 
But their fees may be quite high and you have to assess if it is worthwhile to spend and even after that the result may be the same

Cheers


----------



## smakbar (Feb 5, 2018)

HI 

My self trying for Australia.

Previous i tried to UAE, when online interview with Clint in UAE i shared about TB scar, due to TB scar they not granted VISA for Abu Dhabi.

After long back nearly 19 years i had TB & cured 100%.

While interview i showed recent X RAY report which is carried out my self to know about present TB condition,this said report says inactive.

Know i planed to Australia,my question weather can i get visa?

Please let me know...

Regards
S M Akbar


----------



## Vimal preet (Dec 26, 2016)

*filed visa Latent TB*

Hi Newbeiz, 

Thanks for your reply and congrats for your Grant.

Can I send an email to CO asking for status on my case. 
Just wanted to check if rest of the processing is happening or not. As I have read , we can get visa even in Latent TB by signing Med Declaration. 

Kindly help.


Hi Akbar - Answer to your question is YES.

Thanks
Vimal


----------



## keralaindia (Apr 7, 2018)

*Hi Vimal*



Vimal preet said:


> Hi Team & Friends,
> 
> Need your urgent help as I don't know what to do next in my case.
> I am having Latent TB and treatment is going on since May 2017 for 12 months.
> ...



Hi Vimal,
I was also on the same boat. I was diagnosed for Multi drug resistant tuberculosis in June 2015 and it required 18 months treatment.So after completing my treatment I submitted for visa on 16 th January 2017.. and during the time of visa medicals I submitted all treatment details but after 1 week They asked to do sputum culture chest X-ray and Pulmonologist opinion after 3 Months that was on May 2017 .after submitting all these documents they again asked me to do sputum culture 6 months after cessation of treatment that was on July 2017. I submitted this Sputum Culture report on September 2017..During this time I was continuously contacting my case officer and they were very irritated but unfortunately my tourist visa got rejected.In my opinion CO can`t do any thing for the medicals .. medical clearance will come from Medical officer of common wealth Australia.. However on February 2018 I reapplied but my HAP Id already expired because it has a validity of one year only so again I did my Medicals and got clearance in 1 week. and Finally I got My visa last week..I strongly rec-commend to complete your treatment according to WHO Guidelines and wait Wait Wait.... Surely You will get an outcome 

Thanks


----------



## Vimal preet (Dec 26, 2016)

Hello everyone ,

Thanks for your responses. 

My treatment was completed in Jun18 and I have submitted all the details & completion letter from my doctor. They asked for further information and resupplied that back. 
Now, my Health status is submitted from last 3 weeks. There is no further question or progress showing there. 

Can I ask my CO to provide me the status at least. 

Please suggest , what should I do now. 

Thanks 
Vimal


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vimal preet said:


> Hello everyone ,
> 
> Thanks for your responses.
> 
> ...


3 weeks is nothing

You Should wait for at least a couple of months before you start chasing up your case

Cheers


----------



## AGupta (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello All,

4 years ago, my wife was diagnosed with lymphnode TB which is not contagious like the regular (cough) one that we generally know of. She took treatment for 6 months under DOTS program and got cured. However, unfortunately I don't have the treatment documents with me as of now.

I have got the invite in Nov round and in the process of filing Visa application and preparing for Medicals appointments. Should I specify it right now that I unfortunately don't have the treatment documents with me now so that they can take any additional medicals now itself to confirm? OR is it that they would take the Medicals as per the normal process only and if/once CO asks for additional specific tests then I would have to appear again?

Any such lead is really helpful

Thanks


----------



## Sapana (May 14, 2019)

Hi friends,

Even i have been diagnosed with latent TB and i will be going under medication very soon as they are still processing with reports but in the end of December 2018 i am going to apply for 489 visa.
Question 1:
Will it effect on visa or will they refuse my visa when I go for medical. 
Question 2: 
Should i again go for double check up for TB during medical.

Thank you


----------



## Sapana (May 14, 2019)

*Sorry end of December 2019.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sapana said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Even i have been diagnosed with latent TB and i will be going under medication very soon as they are still processing with reports but in the end of December 2018 i am going to apply for 489 visa.
> Question 1:
> ...


Australia takes TB very seriously 
Unless you are certified by the doctors as fully cured, your visa will not be granted

You may like to consult a Mara agent specialising in medical cases

Cheers


----------



## Sapana (May 14, 2019)

Hi NB,

Thank you for information. Should I submit all the proof before I go for medical test that its been cured or in process or wait for their response. 

I am really worried about that they won’t give visa or PR in future.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sapana said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Thank you for information. Should I submit all the proof before I go for medical test that its been cured or in process or wait for their response.
> 
> ...


You may consult these Mara agents
They specialise in medical cases

George Lombard

Peter Bollard


Please do your due diligence before consulting them

Cheers


----------



## Sapana (May 14, 2019)

Thank you NB


----------

